# Dumpster Guinea!



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

She's meant to be a foster for me... But she'll need a lotta work :/ But the hard part... finding someone near me!! Edmonton Alberta is the closest city to me D: If I have her by the summer, I might just drive her to wherever. I wanna go camping anyways :lol: mind as well drive her somewhere to a new home, right? lol!

She was found on the 12th beside the dumpster in Edmonton, and no, the mornings are not warm yet here! :-( The cage was filthy, with cedar bedding... She's probably a year old if not younger. 2.2 pounds, a chubby little kisser :lol: she hasn't bitten.... She has scurvy though, but we are working on that 

what is sad is the same day someone found 2 guineas actually IN a dumpster, in Edmonton.

Squeak is her name, and we're working on her shyness! I just wanna find this cutie puh-tutie a home that WON'T literally dump her :|

(don't mind the poo in the last picture lol there are 4 females in there. Plus..they're guineas! what do ya expect?  )


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

AWWWW she's such a beauty. I would take her in a heartbeat if we were just a little closer. I always have trouble understanding how anyone could be so heartless.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know right? :/ I couldn't leave her. poor girl had her hands full, her roomie was allergic AND she knew nothing of guineas. So I got her  if she is not stressed she won't beat up on other guineas!  such a sweetie :-( someone's fad, I'm guessing. "mommy I want it" then you know the rest.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Never realized how abused little guinea pigs were D: 
She's so cute <3 Does she actually squeak?  don't really know guinea pigs.. there was a hairless one at the pet shop and he was like.. talking to me :O
I hate that these "less responsibility pets" are considered "dumpable". Bad news, Easter is coming up.. and usually within a month after that poor bunnies are just flooding the shelters :'(


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

She's adorable!

I had guinea pigs growing up. They lived to the ripe old age of 9 years.
I don't understand how people can be so cruel to animals. They're not disposable.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

oh golly! she's so beautiful. i want a piggie so much. but i really need to take care of my fish for now- no room for another fuzzy friend. I hope she finds a home! you are a great person


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry to hear you can't find a home, did you add her to craiglist or petfinder? those could help (watch out for kids, add that your not allowing kids that has no responsibility) she is a pretty guinea, it is sad how the world treats the animals.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

awww... if only i wasnt in the next province over i would take her 

maybe if you still have her by summer we can arrange a meeting place closer to calgary, i have family close to cochrane and will most likely visit this year. pm me when you have time.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

my bf's mom might want her, but the guinea is pretty scared of all sounds! she has a 4 year old son, and he is pretty rough with the dog and 2 cats - which then I will note those were barn cats... I may allow her the more mellow one, Shaggy, that way Shaggy stays in the family, but he would be better as a first pet then a "I'm scared" girlie.

I'm working on her right now, she cannot be held too much  too much = too much stress! obviously she was someone's fad. sick! and yes, the bunnies will fill our spca's because it's easter soon. Also imagine the sick people DYING these bunnies, because they are a fad? if I had a bunny hutch I'd take them, re-home them :lol: 

LUCKY ME!!!! I have 100.00 extra, to bring Shaggy to a vet  they'll clip his black curly nails, check his clouded eyes, and all that jazz!! <3 

Squeak does so squeak... she wheeks, purrs, chatters and complains :lol: her complaining is so cute though - as if she is telling you her woes as she buries her head in your armpit, neck (or for you mama-type gals), belly, etc :lol: Her hind legs are what tell me she has scurvy, and it hurts her to be touched there. but hey, it won't be so bad in 1-4 weeks. She does not know about peppers though! Lettuce she'll eat a little of. But she needs to be separated so I know she gets the peppers and miss Honey Bunny doesn't eat it all :/ silly little guinea! :lol:

Maybe if you do come on down you can get her =D or knowing my bleeding heart for humanity, another one that too, was abandoned and needs a loving home xD


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Never realized how abused little guinea pigs were D:
> She's so cute <3 Does she actually squeak?  don't really know guinea pigs.. there was a hairless one at the pet shop and he was like.. talking to me :O
> I hate that these "less responsibility pets" are considered "dumpable". Bad news, Easter is coming up.. and usually within a month after that poor bunnies are just flooding the shelters :'(


It's really sad and my husband's family are part of that problem. They keep telling me they want to get my 10 month old son a duck or a bunny for Easter. (What the heck would I do with a duckling?) My ferrets would gobble either up if given half a chance. I told them a very firm no so hopefully they won't.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

a duck??? a duck??? why a duck of all things?? xD Rabbit cages..don't they have bars spaced enough that a weasely little ferret could squeeze through? :/ I've seen some ferrets squeeze through some tight spaces before! if they were interested enough, they could get through...

Another thing, most bunnies brought back to pet stores who accept returns, or people's pets they cannot care for, and in spca's and shelters, are the regular bunnies/rabbits... their size, is HUGE. most people see a cute little bunny, think they stay small and forget they get massive....another thing people have to think of. I've seen a 40 pound bunny come back because he was MASSIVE and the family didn't want a big bunny.

To me, because of that, only farms should own big bunnies - or people with large lots. dwarfs can be sold in stores, but that is it.


there are 2 males, 3 years old, in the pet store. they have been there for a month. No one wants the old ones :-( If I wanted to I'd get them xD but have no room!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I LOVE the huge bunnies :3 that is the kind I'd want if I could have one. Our rabbit rescue had a boy dwarf and a girl flemish giant bonded together (both fixed). The photos were adorable.
The thing is that a large bunny is much better suited to a family than a tiny fragile bunny. The bigger ones are usually more chill, less delicate, and too heavy for a child to pick up 
Don't know how many bunnies will be sold here.. our pet stores sell lop bunnies for $150 O_O
I always feel bad for the older bunnies at the stores..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

O_O here they are as cheap as 10, and as expensive as....50. x.x so people go "aww bunny" get a lop eared, a glorified litter box my guineas don't even use, food, water bottle and tah dah children's pet ;(

I feel bad for old anything in the stores!!! There was a parakeet (I woulda got her....) who was there for 2-3 years before someone wanted her. :/ if she had been there when I got the cage, I would've gotten her xD she was so friendly, had laid eggs, hatched babies, etc... and loved her treats.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

The cheapest rabbit you will find in any store here would be a mini rex for $40. Kijiji always has a ton of cheap ones at this time for people trying to make some money selling Easter bunnies 
I feel bad for the large parrots, they can spend years in the pet store.. and they need so much love and some one to bond with, it must suck 
I also felt really bad for a neon tetra I saw at petsmart today.. he was the only fish in a huge open tank o-o


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

anything other than budgies or canaries here, don't find homes very fast... There was a boarding parrot there. I LOVED HIM D: :lol: he leaned his head so you could pet him ^^ he was so friendly... so whoever owns him is a lucky duck to have an awesome grey parrot


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

It's the same for the big ferrets... I remember when I went to get my ferret Riley I commented on how big he was. (I meant it as a good thing because I really wanted a big boy.) The guy getting him out of the hex told me that if I wanted to I could wait another week and they would be getting more small babies in. !!! I didn't want a small little baby.. I wanted my baby moose, Riley! (He really is a moose... just over 3 pounds which is HUGE for a Marshall's ferret.)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

3 pounds?? wow :lol: I only know small ferrets haha. I knew one ferret that didn't smell (and that was natural!!), he was litter trained, and never EVER bit  if I had a ferret like that...ok. otherwise no ferrets for me D:


----------

